# Trump in a landslide; here’s why



## longknife (Sep 2, 2019)

We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.

We also learn about the Pennsylvania Washington County Fair.

_Many wanted to register to vote or to change their registration to Republican. Many of the registrations and changes were twenty-somethings, which is telling. Many others wanted to sign up to work for the party._

_If we had Trump signs available, we could have given out a thousand or more to people who wanted to put them in their yards that day. Some 400 people joined the party as active workers. There were two booths this year selling Trump merchandise. In total, this far exceeded what we saw several months before the 2016 election. Imagine what it will be at this time next year._

The parking lot was filled with pickup trucks and the people wore work boots, jeans, teeshirts, and ball caps. The people who attend his rallies and will get their friends and families to the voting booths to vote Republican

More @ https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/08/trump_in_a_landslide_heres_why.html


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> 
> We also learn about the Pennsylvania Washington County Fair.
> 
> ...



I did a fact check and, WOW.  I have never seen anything quite like this one.  It makes Fox News look like an Ultra Left Wing Think Tank.  It makes Rush and Hannity appear to be Liberal Leftwing Activists.  It even goes as far as to make Rump look Truthful.

American Thinker - Media Bias/Fact Check




A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence

*Overall, we rate the American Thinker, Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, promotion of conspiracy theories/pseudoscience, use of poor sources and failed fact checks.*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...


Expected from a FAR LEFT WING FACT (and I use that term loosely) checker..


----------



## Agit8r (Sep 2, 2019)

I assume because Putin will make it so.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> 
> We also learn about the Pennsylvania Washington County Fair.
> 
> ...


One thing you need to know about Pennsylvania is that it is Philadelphia on one side, Pittsburgh on the other and Alabama in between

The pickup trucks in your story should tip you off to where you are


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> 
> We also learn about the Pennsylvania Washington County Fair.
> 
> ...



Total Population: 202,897 (2000) 207,820 (2010) 

Number of Males: 101,035 
Number of Females: 106,785 
Number of Families: 56,437 
Number of Households: 85,089 
Average # of persons per Household: 2.37 
Number in Labor Force: 106,297 
Population Characteristics: 
*Number of Caucasians: 195,657 *
*Number of African American: 6,757 *
*Number of Other: 5,406 *
Median Age: 43.6 
*Number of Children 18 yrs. And under : 42,684 *
Number of Adults: (18 & over) -165,136 
Number of Adults: (65 and over)-36,366 
Above figures based on 2010 Census Data


----------



## Third Party (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> 
> We also learn about the Pennsylvania Washington County Fair.
> 
> ...


Close race, here's why-electoral college will be the same with small exceptions. Suburban women hate Trump thanks to media as we saw in 2018. Illegals DO vote and if not controlled, will give election to Democrats.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...



You are looking for a reason to cause a lot of violence if Rump loses.  Illegals don't vote anymore than Republicans illegally vote.  Admit to one and you have to admit to the other.  But I have a feeling that they both will counter the other in numbers.  This is why the EC exists.  To prevent any of this from happening. And from what I can see, almost none of the Dem Candidates are hated nearly as bad as Hillary so the EC won't be swung at such a high rate towards Rump this time.  Right now we don't know who Rump is going to have to go against so it's premature to even comment.  But Rump is headed for some tough times.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...



LOL  Women in general find Trump to be disgusting; illegals don't vote.


----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...



Why do you Lefties always claim that suburban women hate President Trump?
Why?
What specifically has he done to cause it?
Give me some specifics.
Aren't these the women who raise families, often while holding down jobs? The women who now find themselves with a whole lot more options on seeking better jobs?


----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Take a look at the picture and tell me how many women show p for his rallys and cheer for him.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Anyone that close to POTUS have been closely vetted, and picked to benefit trump politically.  Better to ask why aren't there people of color?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

Sad, but so true that trump supporters are challenged by reality.


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



From my count 14 or 15 in that picture alone. At least in a Trump rally you can tell which ones are the women but in a demommie rally, not so much but you never have to count as high so that makes it a little easier.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



And how many in that picture are there because they are paid to be there.  When the Beatles first appeared on Ed Sullivan Show, those screaming "Teens", most of were paid.  Rump and the Party of Rump learned from that.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...


Point to any illegals actually voting


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I doubt he can but I can find a whole bunch of illegal activity in the 2018 election that was caught done by the Republicans.  But the hijinx didn't get by.  The States are very good at stopping fraudulent voting practices.  This is jut Rump and the Party of Rump trying to make excuses so they can justify going off on a very violent path if he loses.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Illegals do vote-don't be naive-they cheat like they snuck in and they multiply like cockroaches.


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Point to any illegals actually voting



150% of registered voters in L.A. County.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


First part correct, second part WRONG!


----------



## Third Party (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Not a leftie. Some of them do vote for him but still hate him-that's what they tell me. Farm folk and city dwellers I can't speak for. Bullying, lying, fighting-these are turn offs to many people-and I say this as someone who favors him over the pack of jackals the dems are running.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Why? Debra Messing told them not to go.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> 
> We also learn about the Pennsylvania Washington County Fair.
> 
> ...


The Polls all show Biden will beat Trump with a 33 percent margin.  LOL


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.



Tell the Republicans in the 40 House seats that were lost in last year's midterms how inaccurate the polls are.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


There are no illegals in that crowd


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



You’re an asshole. Call the President by his real last name. Even if he loses he is still a billionaire and you’re a loser parasite living off the Govt.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Point to any illegals actually voting
> ...



Show one who was proven to be illegal


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


I never realized Fat Donnie was so sensitive


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I neither sensitive nor fat and my name is not Donnie.


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 2, 2019)

Absent a major catastrophe, voters are not going to throw out President Trump for a loony-tune lefty.  The only question will be the length of his coattails on Senate and House races.  If the Demwits keep up their current positions on Medicare for All and No Borders, it could be a sweep for the GOP.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...



No one is flipping from Republican to dim. Not happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Tough times?
Nobody new is in the race, and the special needs candidates don’t appear too challenging. Alzheimer’s patients and fake minorities. Debates should be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Nobody is getting paid to go to a Trump rally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Only violence is perpetrated by dims. The only excuses that have been made, is by dims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



He’s not as in touch with his feminine side as you are, but ........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Prove it.  I can't prove they don't because one cannot prove a negative but I can prove that there is voter fraud from Republicans during the 2018 period.  Now, prove you and Rumps lie.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sit and watch on November 8th, 2020 when Rump says the Election is rigged and calls for whatever he calls for.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Point to any illegals actually voting
> ...



Care to give a URL on that one?  Or are you just making shit up again.  I vote for you just making shit up again.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



And you know this how?  Prove it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



My concern is if and when the polls suggest in late Sept. 2020 & Trump is well behind in states he needs to win the EC Vote, he will do more than wag the dog, he will find an excuse to declare a national emergency sent our troops into harms way.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



I imagine that he will do something like that as late as November 1st.  I hope the Military leaders keep a cool head on this one.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...


I don’t think he has the support in congress or the people


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He does have tiny hands


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Tell us. Sounds like fake news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



I won't have to.  It will be all over the news on 8 Nov 2020.  And only rightwingnutjob news outlets make up the news that bad.  So I'll just have to wait to see.  Are you that stupid........My bad, of course you are.  Here is your reward.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Sounds like the proof is on you. Do they pay the people for staying overnight, or the overflow outside the stadium? You make the allegations. Maybe Russians are paying all those people. How much per person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You really are checking him out,huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



I'll prove as soon as two things happen.  As soon as they release the financial records of those events to me and right after Rumps Tax Returns are released.  Then I will report on it honestly.  You know that word "Honest", something that isn't in Rump's or a party of Rump's vocabulary.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No, that would be all your friends that said Trump can’t win. Likeminded experts. There is an awesome video on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Your next honest post will be your first.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Never heard anything about paying fans at a Trump rally. You need to contact MSNBS immediately. That’s even better than the Russians backing his bank loans [emoji38]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



You are too stupid to even know you've been insulted.  Then you present a youtube vid without the URL.  You are just too dumb for me to bother with.   Time to thin out the gene pool.  Have a nice life.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You insult like you are 8. I’m sure your parents won’t mind if you watch a YouTube video. It’s called Trump can’t win. It’s rated PG. Make sure you clear the bad videos off of mommies computer before go to school tomorrow. Don’t stay up too late either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



He doesn't need it.  Pray for Sec. 4 of the 25th Amendment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 2, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Triggered. LOL.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...


So far Trump has done a better job than most presidents-if you are so sure he is going to overthrow the government then fight or move or shut up with your nonsense.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Your right-you imagine-its all in your head.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The vote will tell us that-not CNN


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Illegals have tiny minds


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


People were moving to Canada because Trump was going to start WWIII-what happened? Nobody moved and no war-all fake news.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...


Who moved to Canada


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


None that said they were-Cher and company BS from Hollywood


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



EVERYTHING has been fake new thus far. It started when hilly lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


So nobody moved


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Our President is the leader in disseminating fake news

The media just reports it


----------



## Jets (Sep 3, 2019)

The economy will likely determine the winner, not the amazing Kreskin...


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My point EXACTLY-AFter all their cring and BS about IT-sore losers


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


So you ARE saying the media reports Fake News! Thank You!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



STATEMENT:  Trump has done a better job than most presidents!

RESPONSE:  LOL.  A statement which is wishful thinking or a mind hard at work at denial.

DJT is by far the most divisive, inept, mendacious and anti democratic POTUS ever.  That's a fact, a reality, and only a person totally living in a fantasy world states otherwise.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Your post is a flight of fantasy. Lowest unemployment for minorities in 50 years-beats last 7 presidents on that. Prison reform-only one to do it. Highest Dow ever. No foreign wars contraction of troop deployment. Not bad at all-save your bad attitude for 2020 when you can let your vote speak-your opinion is not worth much


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Going by what has been seen already, I wished you are right but I fear you aren't.  It's not going to be a good time for anyone.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I stand by my assessment of DJT; he is by far the most divisive, inept, mendacious and anti democratic POTUS ever.  That's a fact, a reality, and only a person totally living in a fantasy world states otherwise.


The deficit for this fiscal year will reach ONE TRILLION DOLLARS
Trump alone has alienated our allies
Trump signed the Ryan Tax Fraud and claimed it was to benefit the Middle Classes and not the 1%.  A damn lie.
Trump's flip and flops on gun control, is demonstrative of an empty suit.  NRA owns him.
His temper tantrums is evidence he is a man-child
Trumps tenure in office is seen now and into the future as The Age of Chaos.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Anyone with grandchildren won't risk their well being on a power grab.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


For the millionth time-Trump did not create the deficit-Congress has the power to fix it. Our "allies" needed a good kick in the ass-they don't pay their bills-we do-enough already! I still benefit from the tax cut-if the rich benefit more than me, its because they PAY more than me! Gun control was NEVER solved by any president or Congress-not a win for him, but not a loss either. what temper? He yells at incompetents or a fake media-you and I would do the same. What chaos? No wars, no depression or even recession, judgeships being filled, prison reform, energy independence-these are things other presidents fought for and lost-Trump has won these for us.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...








Open your eyes and ears; reality cries to be seen and heard before judgments are made.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



One would think that anyone with Grand Children would want to see Rump as far away from the Federal or any other Government as possible.  But that hasn't been the case so far.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I am tired of the misdirection.  I am tired of the created "Emergencies" so to draw attentions away from other things.  The Mueller Investigation shouldn't have taken 2 years.  It should have been open without the obstruction in every step of the way.  Meanwhile, creating other things to try and draw out attention away from it should have never happened either.  Enough.  Rump has to go.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I just posted reality-what the Hell are you looking at? Read my post again and just say WoW!


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


He HAS grandchildren-so do I and i want HIM to keep things fair and stable for them-not this crazy left PC crap and 80% tax rate on all of us-the illegals sure won't pay it


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You talk crazy-what obstruction? Mueller said there was no evidence-create what things? Hurricanes? Shootings? Same things Obama had. You saw my list-its a good one. If you don't like him personally, fine-nobody does. Both Bush and Obama were more likable. But he did not start a crazy war like Bush, and send jobs overseas like Obama.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I'm looking at reality, it seems you are watching through rose colored glasses.  

One does not kick our allies in the ass, allow a budget from Congress to be signed if it is too heavy in don't tax and spend; allow government to close costing millions, allowing the secret service hundreds of thousands of dollars to rent golf carts, a floor at trump tower and ferry trump to FL nearly every weekend.

No one but trump has had so much turnover at the White House, so many resignations and cabinet secretaries using tax dollars for personal matters.

So many positions unfilled, especially in State, so many promises not kept, so much bluster without results and thousand of lies meant to mislead the public.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I told you WHY allies needed a kick in the ass so get off that. Congress sent the budget?!? Government closing was a battle Trump lost-right reasons-wrong outcome. any costs are relative to what others did-besides, he only takes one dollar for a salary. He has fewer employees than most presidents, so we save money there, and if they are incompetent, they should be fired-like Mattis. Most promises were kept. You just keep reaching because you hate him, but he is better than most.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



It's called the Marginal Tax Rate.  And it only affects the amounts OVER a certain amount.  In the early 80s and back, that marginal tax rate was 70% for any income (adjusted) over 200K.  One of the things brought up has been getting rid of almost all the riches loopholes and use the figure for the marginal tax of 10 mil.  That means, only the amounts over 10 mil would be taxed at 70%.   That was just one figure suggested.  I think that is a bit high and should be a lower dollar figure.  10 mil is a bit high but 200K is a bit too low.  

You honestly believe that we build our Interstate from regular peoples tax money?  Or went to the Moon on a Middle Classes Tax Money?  Or build those Water Works projects? It was almost all paid by the Marginal Tax Rate.  And you will notice that our Transportation and Water Works is in bad need of an influx of funds.  But the money just isn't there without the Marginal Tax Rate.

To give you an idea, when the US entered in to WWI, there was a 10 cent tax on every phone to pay for it.  The war was finally paid for that way.  Middle Class and Poor People didn't have phones.  Only Rich had phones.  But this is a program that was forgotten and the 10 cent tax continued well into the 90s before someone in the FCC said, wait a minute, this was already paid back.  It was finally dropped.  

The point here is, almost every public works you enjoy have been paid by the Rich for the most part.  Until the last 30 years and look at the mess those programs are in now.  The average person cannot afford to replace every lead pipe in Flint Michigan to get rid of the Lead in the Water.  We need better Levies in New Orleans but no one can figure out a way to pay for it so it is just another disaster waiting to happen.  Our Grand Parents knew how to pay for it.  But it was all changed during the Reagan years (and I don't care who was in congress at the time) and the Works were allowed to go to hell since there wasn't any seed money to keep it going.

You saying that YOU would be paying 80% is probably a lie unless you are making at least 10 million clear each year.  If you are, then you need to pony up like your Grand Parents did and they didn't bitch and cry since they also used all the Public Works themselves.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You certainly left out a whole lot there, cupcake.  And about half of you "List" is fantasy.  You listen to Rush and Hannity way too much.  So you win an award.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


All I hear from Warren is the 1% pay less than the Middle class-so is she lying or are you?


----------



## Third Party (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Never heard rush and don't like hannity. My list IS accurate-I want my award and you can shove your cupcake up your ass-you just want to be a jerk on this board-bother somebody else-and startacting like a real American


----------



## Crixus (Sep 3, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...




So going by that criteria, where would a newspaper of note, say the New York time rate?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Actually, it's you that is lying or are you just repeating what your fruitcake rightwingnutcase outlet is telling you.

Warren has already stated the marginal tax rate would be set at 50 million.  After the loopholes are sealed, anything above 50 mil will get a different tax rate than that below.  She has been a bit vague but she is in favor of the Marginal Tax Rate.  It would have to be ironed out by economists, not politicians and certainly no people like you and me.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You and I decide what these people decide. She is vague-that's all you need to know-because she doesn't. Most of my opinions I reasoned out by myself-used to be left leaning-that's what made sense-clean air, clean water, tax the rich. Over the years the left got greedy and crazy- I don't like the right, but their policies make more sense in today's world. You keep pitching the View ladies' talking points-you should think for yourself.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 4, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



So, now I keep pitching Warren.  Listen, stupid liar.  This is the first comment I made about Warren EVER.  And it's only because you are such a huge liar it needed to be said.  Damn, can't you tell the truth any better than your buddy Rump?  Or is that a prerequisite to being in the Party of Rump that you have to just make shit up so fast that it's hard to keep track of.  

So I keep pitch here views?  No I fact checked you and found your were lying out your ass.  And then you just continue lying out your rectum.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


So tough guy, do you support her or not? You quoted her- Warren has already stated the marginal tax rate would be set at 50 million-your words, not mine. I say think for yourself and I am lying-Think about that IDIOT! Does not make sense. And I don't support TRUMP or REPS-Dems are just dumber.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 4, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



I never said exactly to whom I was supporting as of yet. It's too early to tell.  There are still too many in the field to make that determination.  But rest assured, the one I will support won't be anything like Bernie or Rump.  If those are the only two choices we have, it's Rump and Hillary all over again.  Better to have a piece of ground up hamburger than Rump or Bernie.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 4, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I get you don't want Trump, but why not Bernie? They are opposites.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump SHOULD win in a landslide.  NONE of the current Dem front-runners would have a chance.  The only Dem I think would have a chance is Tulsi Gabbard.  But the Dim Dems seem to dislike her because she's not radical or Far Left enough.  I believe the only way Trump does not get re-elected is if the Dems cheat like crazy and somehow steal the election.  You KNOW they will be trying to get all the ILLEGAL and DEAD votes they can muster, as well as harvesting ballots.  It's not going to be pretty.  I think the Dems and liberals will also get crazier and more violent as we get closer to the election next year.  I don't think it will matter in the long run no matter HOW much cheating they get away with.  The Dem candidates are just too weak.  Trump SHOULD get at least 350-360 Electoral College votes against ANY of the current Dem front-runners.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We will get a lengthy education about polls. How they once were accurate. And not any more.
> ...



What have you got against pickups?


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice hood ornaments!


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Got to love it when conservative blogs are quoted as newsworthy

but even Thor is no longer worthy


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 4, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> Got to love it when conservative blogs are quoted as newsworthy
> 
> but even Thor is no longer worthy


You sure sound like a brainwashed loser lib.  Congratulations and enjoy losing AGAIN next year.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 4, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Got to love it when conservative blogs are quoted as newsworthy
> ...



Right back at ya when the demos take the house, senate, and presidency


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 5, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Trump SHOULD win in a landslide.  NONE of the current Dem front-runners would have a chance.  The only Dem I think would have a chance is Tulsi Gabbard.  But the Dim Dems seem to dislike her because she's not radical or Far Left enough.  I believe the only way Trump does not get re-elected is if the Dems cheat like crazy and somehow steal the election.  You KNOW they will be trying to get all the ILLEGAL and DEAD votes they can muster, as well as harvesting ballots.  It's not going to be pretty.  I think the Dems and liberals will also get crazier and more violent as we get closer to the election next year.  I don't think it will matter in the long run no matter HOW much cheating they get away with.  The Dem candidates are just too weak.  Trump SHOULD get at least 350-360 Electoral College votes against ANY of the current Dem front-runners.



Wow, what a fruitcake.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump SHOULD win in a landslide.  NONE of the current Dem front-runners would have a chance.  The only Dem I think would have a chance is Tulsi Gabbard.  But the Dim Dems seem to dislike her because she's not radical or Far Left enough.  I believe the only way Trump does not get re-elected is if the Dems cheat like crazy and somehow steal the election.  You KNOW they will be trying to get all the ILLEGAL and DEAD votes they can muster, as well as harvesting ballots.  It's not going to be pretty.  I think the Dems and liberals will also get crazier and more violent as we get closer to the election next year.  I don't think it will matter in the long run no matter HOW much cheating they get away with.  The Dem candidates are just too weak.  Trump SHOULD get at least 350-360 Electoral College votes against ANY of the current Dem front-runners.
> ...


Nope, sorry, brainwashed one.  Liberals are the fruitcakes.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 5, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



You seem to tell everyone else how to think.  That must be one hell of a mass hypnosis thing you got going.  Or are you just part of that mass hypnosis and you aren't even aware of it.

You are trying to tell me how to think.  Newsflash, cupcake, it's too early to make any determination as of yet for either the red or the blue.  Trump may not even be the party leader come november for all you know.  The Conservatives just might grow a pair who knows.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 5, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Trump SHOULD win in a landslide.  NONE of the current Dem front-runners would have a chance.  The only Dem I think would have a chance is Tulsi Gabbard.  But the Dim Dems seem to dislike her because she's not radical or Far Left enough.  I believe the only way Trump does not get re-elected is if the Dems cheat like crazy and somehow steal the election.  You KNOW they will be trying to get all the ILLEGAL and DEAD votes they can muster, as well as harvesting ballots.  It's not going to be pretty.  I think the Dems and liberals will also get crazier and more violent as we get closer to the election next year.  I don't think it will matter in the long run no matter HOW much cheating they get away with.  The Dem candidates are just too weak.  Trump SHOULD get at least 350-360 Electoral College votes against ANY of the current Dem front-runners.


It does matter-Trump will lose because there will be enough illegal votes and antifas will scare older voters away from the polls.We need ICE at every polling place


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



*What absolute bull shit!*

The polls showed him behind last time and he still whipped Shrillary's bottom heavily.

The leftist media will do everything it can to derail his reelection and it won't work. If anything, it will drive more Trump voters to the polls.


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump SHOULD win in a landslide.  NONE of the current Dem front-runners would have a chance.  The only Dem I think would have a chance is Tulsi Gabbard.  But the Dim Dems seem to dislike her because she's not radical or Far Left enough.  I believe the only way Trump does not get re-elected is if the Dems cheat like crazy and somehow steal the election.  You KNOW they will be trying to get all the ILLEGAL and DEAD votes they can muster, as well as harvesting ballots.  It's not going to be pretty.  I think the Dems and liberals will also get crazier and more violent as we get closer to the election next year.  I don't think it will matter in the long run no matter HOW much cheating they get away with.  The Dem candidates are just too weak.  Trump SHOULD get at least 350-360 Electoral College votes against ANY of the current Dem front-runners.
> ...



There will be lots of Trump supporters at the polls. All part of his 2020 campaign strategy.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You really ARE a brainwashed loony lib moron!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 5, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Ah, the Party of Rump.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

longknife said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



There’s tons more of her bottom to whip now! Too bad she’s not running again. Anyone else would have graciously admitted defeat, and got on with their pampered lifestyle. She’s looking more like a wrestler than a Jackie O. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Awesome. Comic relief. You are going to need that for the next several years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Ah, the party of douche. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 5, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Do you know you have more in common with the Taliban than with the average extremist?

Taliban are iconoclastic to the extreme, you are too cowardly to act on the hate which festers within you, and thus you use the power of anonymity on the internet to destroy the ethos most of us grew up with and hold dear.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I think I’m ok, but unfortunately you sound like a serial killer. Maybe publish the rest of your manifesto on another site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 5, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Maybe you ought to reread your posts.  Or, maybe you need to have a dozen or 50 minute hours with a shrink.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Speaking from experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 5, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Education and Experience:  32 years working in the Criminal Justice System.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I can always pick you out, silence of the lambs. Can’t I? The creepy just seeps through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 5, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Interesting theme you present, I never worked homicide, but I did run the Domestic Violence Unit.  It seems you have Dexter on you mind; is it your fantasy, or something you really relish?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Wow,
Domestic violence. Guess that qualifies you to make inferences about the Taliban. And this all started with you defending hilly’s honor. Hope you get over your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 5, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



The election of 2016 was and is not my loss, bozo, it is the loss of every American, and their children, and their children.   Now, why don't you find someone else to stalk.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 6, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I’m done with you loser. Typical dim response playing victim, from someone who initiated a confrontation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamooth (Sep 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> The polls showed him behind last time and he still whipped Shrillary's bottom heavily.



Polls taken before Comey deliberately threw the election to Trump. For the time they were taken, the polls were spot-on.

The polls are excellent. Anyone saying otherwise is either stupid or a RepubliRussian shill. It's always Trumpflakes saying it now, because all the polls point to a big Democratic win.



> The leftist media will do everything it can to derail his reelection and it won't work. If anything, it will drive more Trump voters to the polls.



How'd that line work out for you in 2018? You were all saying exactly the same things, and you got pasted. What's different this time? That is, other than Trump being more unpopular and unstable, and Republicans being more unhinged and hysterical.


----------

